# Dazs co2 diffuser



## maromi (Aug 8, 2008)

i have a small "dazs" glass co2 diffuser, and the lines connected but no gas is coming through the ceramic disc, iv even gone up to 15 psi, im afraid im gonna break the glass, no matter what pressure i use low to high i cant get the dang thing to work >.> any ideas? did i just get a bad one?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Is this a injection system......or yeast...

I not sure I thought you were using a yeast, on a tank. 

anyway, those defusers send out very fine bubbles and will only work with an injection system because it needs high pressure to push the gas thur... On an injection system IMO it best to use a CO2 reactor it get about 98 to 99 percent absorbtion rate, so they say. You can buy them from Floridadriftwood.com aquariuplants.com and red seas has one, but these all go inside the tank. You can build one out PVC pipes that you can store under the cabinet and it would be unseen. On a yeast system for smaller tanks a powerhead works but I perfer the ladder, I find it relaxing.... it is a little unsitely, but like I seid it relaxing.


----------



## maromi (Aug 8, 2008)

im using yeast, but i tried it with my 20OZ co2 bottle wich i have a regulator for, and i still didnt get any thing, i ran the pressure up and still didnt get any bubbles. im thinking i got a bad one?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

I'm thinking it takes time to saturate the disk.........


----------



## maromi (Aug 8, 2008)

so i should soak it in water for a while before hand?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

with the gas.... it has to fill all those tiny pours before it can escape. From what i seen those are very tiny bubbles you have to look.


----------



## maromi (Aug 8, 2008)

i had it preasurized with gas for about 2 hours and i didnt get any thing, not even the smallest bubbles absalutly nothing. and it was at around 15 psi i would guess


----------



## tj4288 (Aug 18, 2008)

can someone please explain to me how to start my own thread forum about my own question????


----------



## maromi (Aug 8, 2008)

when your on the fourm ur in a section, say freshwater planted aquriums on the left at the top their is a "new thread" button click it then u have a new thread


----------



## tj4288 (Aug 18, 2008)

thank you and sorry


----------

